# Mckenzie Target touch up paint



## Hardcor-nut (Nov 29, 2007)

I have 25 Mckenzie targets and a few of them needs repainted. I looked up the paint Mckenzie recommends on Delta target website and man is it expensive. One can 19.99, thats insane! I was wondering if anyone has any ideas for a cheaper route? Thanks for the input.


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Paint*

Exterior flat Latex seems to work ok for us.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Shot some McKenzies that had been repainted. Paint was coming off on my arrows. I'd do some checking by painting up some areas and see how it works out.


----------



## hutchies (Jun 8, 2005)

No doubt..............I shot a goat a couple years ago they had spray painted and it turned my arrow white and sticky. I was not too happy.


----------



## gotcha nock Jim (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm in the autobody business. anything you need to paint you get better adhesion with at least a light sand job, 3m makes scuff pads that works great, get em at any auto, supply that sells paint, scuff lightly, clean, prime with cheap spray can primer lightly,color closest to the color you want. then use spray can paint (wal mart even has some camo colors flat no gloss, try to stay away from $1 paint no brand ) should stick ,I agree with rock 77 on latex, but a little spray can KILZ brand primer will help adhesion.


----------



## dead eye dick (Sep 1, 2004)

go to home depot in there paint return area house paint works great and its discounted a lot after someone returns it


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

spray paint doesnt work very good it soaks into the target and stays wet. The exterior flat latex needs to be brushed on and it works really good and can be color matched. I know this works because I did it to the first target on our course last weekend and looks really good.


----------



## Hardcor-nut (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for your input guys.


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

I suggest you use a semi-gloss on most McKenzies. If they are older ones, the places where the finish is worn through will dry to dust fast in the heat and UV.
Color matching a quart of a decent outdoor latex, and putting it on will look great. it would be cheaper than $6 a can spray also.
ArmorAll your McKenzies after the paint dries a week or two. You should do that twice a year.


----------



## savagerebel (Nov 9, 2021)

gotcha nock Jim said:


> I'm in the autobody business. anything you need to paint you get better adhesion with at least a light sand job, 3m makes scuff pads that works great, get em at any auto, supply that sells paint, scuff lightly, clean, prime with cheap spray can primer lightly,color closest to the color you want. then use spray can paint (wal mart even has some camo colors flat no gloss, try to stay away from $1 paint no brand ) should stick ,I agree with rock 77 on latex, but a little spray can KILZ brand primer will help adhesion.
> 
> 
> 
> Grande Prairie Painters


I am wanting to touch up my 3d targets and was wondering what paint works best. I have seen some that were painted and it looked thick like it was brushed on, you know thick, and it looked great. I just don't know what it was.


----------



## John35 (May 26, 2021)

Thanks for the ideas.


----------

